# Another Beta Problem



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

My beta now has white specks on his body. Three, seems like one is new today. I'm wondering if maybe he's beating himself up on something (no Idea what) or if he's got some kind of fungus or something.

I'm doing the best I can with a cycling tank, this is my firs time.

Also, not sure if its my imagination or not but it seems like he has a clear bubble over his eye... I may just be his eye though, it only shows up when I'm looking at him head on. I've seen a beta with a bulging eye before and it doesn't look like that at all, just want to make sure this isn't a start of the eye problem.

Aslo, if you think he has a fungus or something could you give me ideas on how to treat it? I prefer not to use chemicals, but If I have to use them I would need something that doesn't hurt neon tetras or ghost shrimp.


----------



## MarkMI (Aug 1, 2005)

Sounds like Ich. As for treatment there are a a lot of options you can get at the pet store. Rid-Ich is prolly what most will reccomend.

As for the eye. Sounds like Pop-Eye, which one of my bettas had. I would say you should try and treat both very quickly. The Pop-eye gets nasty.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

I have always added lots of salt to the water until its brackish and wait. I also give the patient regular salt baths. You might think i'm mad but my fish dont die; thats the point right? No stress, no deaths. At least MY fish cope with it fine.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Definatly sounds like ich and popeye. Popeye is caused by bad water conditions. How big is the tank?


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Tank is too small but it has to be until I can save up for a new one, I've been doing Constant water changes every other day trying to keep the quality up. I can seperate the beta from the neon's in the old tank, but it wont have light because the light was cracking it, (which is how I ended up in this situation in the first place). Will the Ick affect the neon's too, I dont see any of it on them, but It's hard to see, and what about the shrimp, when I seperate the beta should I treat both tanks?

And will the Ick thing take care of the popeye? It is looking a bit more like popeye today, but I can stop on my way home and get a cure. The white has doubled on his body, it's 6 spots now.

Ugh :x fish disease


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

I wouldn't know the first thing to do with salt and would be afraid that I'd put to much in. I'll try to pop on the forms to see what I need to get for the popeye before I leave today, maybe then I can get it all at once.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

The neons may become infected and may not be. If you see them "scratching" themselves on the substrate or decor they are showing signs of infection. From what I heard bettas do not like salt. Try some melafix for the popeye, that should help out and keep things from becoming infected.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I don't think he has popeye. I think what you are seeing is just the lense of his eye. Their eyes aren't flat, they have a clear "bubble" that sort of sticks out a little. As long as his eyes aren't bulging, or getting cloudy I wouldn't treat for popeye.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Not bulging or getting cloudy, I have seen one with popeye before and it doesn't look like that, but one side of the eye is a bit bigger then the other eye so I was concerned. 

I'm guessing that I am recomended to treat the entire tank then? I can treat it as one tank and then move my Beta to a tank by himself. 

The treatment wont hurt a snail or ghost shrimp right?


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Got some 'Betta Fix' hope it works well, the guy at the pet store seemed to r3eally care, plus he told me rid-ick would kill my snails and shrimp. Going to seperate them after I treat the tank and put my betta back in the old tank, that way it won tbe so crowded.


----------

